# freebsd seems more responsive than openbsd 6.2



## azathoth (Oct 13, 2017)

for icewm and chrome web surfing

http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/

This site is pretty good and promoted simplicity over other factors.

I find werc.cat-v.org interesting to and had an idea to combine it with mogileFS....

But openbsd jsut is a bit sluggish maybe I am subjective or open too many tabs liek a tool but f it im back on 11.1.

I liked archlinux in the past but its such a pain to install now........

FreeBSD pretty strong wow.  I only wonder if a problem to get certain software working...  pharo.org is one missing thing......although I havent studied it yet..

Also ghc 8.2 or something is out....will that get into freebsd?
www.happstack.com


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

azathoth said:


> pharo.org is one missing thing......although I havent studied it yet..


https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62812/


> Also ghc 8.2 or something is out....will that get into freebsd?
> www.happstack.com


https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62759

Please stop asking the same questions.


----------



## hitest (Oct 14, 2017)

azathoth said:


> But openbsd jsut is a bit sluggish maybe I am subjective or open too many tabs liek a tool but f it im back on 11.1.



I like and run both FreeBSD and OpenBSD.  Without more information I agree that you are being subjective.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 14, 2017)

azathoth said:


> This site is pretty good and promoted simplicity over other factors.


Really? It lists FreeBSD under "Harmful things" and doesn't give a reason for it being on there, or for anything else on the list for that matter. Why would I take it seriously at all?


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 14, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Really? It lists FreeBSD under "Harmful things" and doesn't give a reason for it being on there, or for anything else on the list for that matter. Why would I take it seriously at all?


I think their concept of "harmful" is "too much complicated". Pheraps they refer to things like jails and MAC. Maybe they are enlightened by the Plan9 way (nothing wrong with it), but, IMHO, this behaviour seems a bit too much exaggerated sometimes (i.e. head vs sed 11q)...

EDIT: Just noticed this note on the page :


> Note: At the moment a detailed rationale is not provided for most of this, so figuring out why some things are considered more or less harmful than others is left as an exercise for the reader. Here is a hint: complexity is the bane of all software, simplicity is the most important quality.


To be honest, I can't say I do not agree with this statement (and with the table when referres to GNU stuff ).


----------



## azathoth (Oct 23, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Really? It lists FreeBSD under "Harmful things" and doesn't give a reason for it being on there, or for anything else on the list for that matter. Why would I take it seriously at all?



You have a good point.
I guess I got caught up looking for a idea set that promised to save work or be smart in some way.
Reality again is the ultimate teacher.
Firefox and chrome crash incessently on openbsd 6.2 because I open so many tabs.
FreeBSD feels a lot faster.
I don't know enough network or firewall....even after working in computers for 10 years.....to appreciate what can be done to replace a router with openbsd.   I do remember that freebsd is used by netflix in its CDN to keep busy 100g network cards.  That seems pretty awesome.  The idea you can replace os, web stuf, db, and routers....is just begging me to attempt a startup....things as so lame as is in 100% of places I work...
As far as archlinux goes I love its kernel is just a package attitude so you can update nonstop rolling release, and it has gcc 7.2stable and latest kernel close to kernel.org stable, but its installer is a pain in the butt and sound+xorg just work on freebsd with no fuss.
The install for freebsd is a dream come true.
Really slick.
Freebsd is my happy equilibrium for now, and has been for over a year.
Debian is a mess with its version crap.
void linux seems liek it doesnt keep latest stable binaries like archlinux does and apline linux same way....and the fact they use leaner c  libraries liek musl or whatever doesn't seem to pull me enough..nor does nixos...again outa date packages..

I wonder if octeon or the other chips will make a desktop than can be nicer deal tha tmy 16g ram amd64 965 6 core 3.2ghz machine I got for under $700...my next task is to perhaps figure out why my usb3 expansion card doesn't work on freebsd....maybe get another one....usb3 speed would reinforce my 2+T packratting of files 

Do you develop on freebsd? Which part?  Do you work doing websites? operations? db work? or something completely different?


----------



## azathoth (Oct 23, 2017)

Maxnix said:


> I think their concept of "harmful" is "too much complicated". Pheraps they refer to things like jails and MAC. Maybe they are enlightened by the Plan9 way (nothing wrong with it), but, IMHO, this behaviour seems a bit too much exaggerated sometimes (i.e. head vs sed 11q)...
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed this note on the page :
> 
> To be honest, I can't say I do not agree with this statement (and with the table when referres to GNU stuff ).




http://werc.cat-v.org/   check this out!! make cgi great again with lightweight rc shell!

When I philosophize about how humans can't handle more than a few variables....while a computer can instantly solve a 5,000 variable calaculation.....i really wonder how to make gui where human can pick ranges and sets....
Gates proved ease of use gui beats all......xerox parc with $12mil and 25 people invented laser printer gui ethernet etc  supposedly accoring to alan kay....I mean can I learn to program and reduce problems to simple calculations?  I am inspired but not sure.....  I do kinda hate java and diet javas.
If I do programming it will be pharo lisp haskell forth swi prolog  or maybe gnoga.com the ada gui.....or if I really have some guts occam-pi and the rmox operating system!!  csp microprocess n channel based os without a secheduler since csp does it all!


----------



## azathoth (Oct 23, 2017)

I am also inspired by procedural gui videogame video I was watching.  It seems oo is a load of bs.  Maybe smalltalk message passing is real oo and more the proper idea.   I just am not into diet java like python.   I read than plan9 gui is procedural.  It was light n fast when I tired it....but the editor acme nuked me...


----------



## _martin (Oct 23, 2017)

Well, the site listed Solaris is harmful .. *cough* . And o'boy, I've been using that bad-bad harmful screen for few decades too ..

OS is to serve you and your needs. Different people have different needs. Different businesses have different needs. Same goes to a regular user - different user, different things, different preferences. 

That list is bogus and provides 0 information whatsoever. 

Of course you can't run all software there is on FreeBSD. Same goes to pretty much every OS, though some have wider selection of available software than the others.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 27, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> I'm a Plan 9 user and prefer the simplicity of the system compared to the overwhelming features of the way OS's have evolved into.
> 
> acme takes getting used to, as does sam, but once you do, you'll like them.
> 
> If you use plan9port there is a program called `win` that will exec an ssh session within acme.  acme is also a shell, so if you type something in the scratchpad area you can also execute it with the middle mouse button.




Do you use plan9 to surf the net?  Can you login to email?


----------



## Oko (Oct 27, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Do you use plan9 to surf the net?  Can you login to email?


Of course not  It will be interesting to check log files of this forum for the browser fingerprints of that guy who claims to use Plan9. Even NetSurf doesn't run on Plan9

http://www.netsurf-browser.org/downloads/


This is the state of art in terms of surfing Internet on Plan9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaco_(web_browser)

Now in whole honestly working on Plan9 have produced more Ph.D. degrees and OS related papers than anything in 90s.


----------



## gpatrick (Oct 27, 2017)

> the browser fingerprints of that guy who claims to use Plan9.


Like the idiot you are, you assume facts that I've never claimed.  I don't browse the Web with Plan 9 or 9front.  I've read some articles using Charon on Inferno just for kicks, although that isn't what I use it for you insipid fool.  There is a linuxemu3 program that will allow one to run Mozilla or Opera on 9front; but I've never used it.  So again, more baseless claims from the resident fool.

Why would you even think Netsurf would run on Plan 9?  Only a stupid person would think so.

GFY!

You do nothing but spew inane bullshit most of the time and make claims which are nowhere close to being true.  Always touting OpenBSD like your lips are locked on Theo's dick.

Yet they allow you to continue spreading FUD.  I said before that I was done with this forum before because of you.  This time I am finished.  Done.

You are a joke.  Good luck to all of you with the Oko clown.

Goodbye for good!  I really mean delete my account.  The guy is too much.


----------



## _martin (Oct 28, 2017)

Oko: I don't know you and I like you more and more. 

gpatrick: PMSing much ?


----------



## azathoth (Oct 28, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> Like the idiot you are, you assume facts that I've never claimed.  I don't browse the Web with Plan 9 or 9front.  I've read some articles using Charon on Inferno just for kicks, although that isn't what I use it for you insipid fool.  There is a linuxemu3 program that will allow one to run Mozilla or Opera on 9front; but I've never used it.  So again, more baseless claims from the resident fool.
> 
> Why would you even think Netsurf would run on Plan 9?  Only a stupid person would think so.
> 
> ...




Wow man he got in your head....don't allow that!
I will say this: if plan9 could have a working browser....I would switch....as long as I could learn to edit files and watch youtube.......then to hek with everything I can use it for most of what I need to namely surfing the net.........and learning to program........9front and plan9 should consider the huge hobbyist userbase they would gain with a working browser.........and if its in a brilliant csp language like limbo and faster.....hek I would brag about it.
I had the plan9 gui running in 2007 ona desktop and wow it was fast and slik....the editor I couldnt get hang of....awesome to see a PROCDEURAL NON OO gui kicking ass!   It just seemed more responsive even than xwindows and icewm.

By the way ever use pegasus to make a dynamic website on plan9?


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 4, 2017)

FWIW, I think the Plan 9 guys should elaborate more on what they're doing with the OS, to disolve the FUD.  The vast majority of computer users have the  standard usage-factor of "internet-browsing/media-playing/game-playing" on a PC style computer.  Members of the standard usage-factor gang tend to question the usefulness of more arcane systems - especially ones that don't browse fluently.

I guess plan9 is about networking, OS research, and PROLIFIC resource sharing (makes sense coming from a telco).  I've always wondered how that level of resource sharing could have security angles that must be dealt with, but I've not played much with Plan9 or 9front.  I suspect that I didn't see a good use for it for my paradigm of operation at the time.  But, surely it does have merit somewhere.  Since this is a FreeBSD forum, perhaps it could be compared to FreeBSD on its strengths/weaknesses.  

Maybe a real Plan9 aficionado could give us a better idea of what they're doing with it.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 4, 2017)

That was an overreaction.


----------

